# Fern's favorites!!!



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Fern could get chest/belly rubs all day. Here she is in all her glory. She loves her blankies too!



















Lori


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Wittle Fernie Wernie. You are too sweet! You come to Ms. T's house, I give you bewwy rubs!  Super cute pics of your little Princess Angel!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Dear Fern,
I love you to pieces!!
Love, Cheryl


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

p.s) come to my house, i will rub your belly 24/7. shhh don't tell mommy though.


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok seriously Fern, Jade, & Mimi need to be photographed together. It would be cuteness overload!!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

So cute. She looks so nice & comfy.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Hee heee....T if I did that she wouldn't want to come home!



TLI said:


> Wittle Fernie Wernie. You are too sweet! You come to Ms. T's house, I give you bewwy rubs!  Super cute pics of your little Princess Angel!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Wouldn't that be such a cute pic!!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Ivy's mom said:


> Hee heee....T if I did that she wouldn't want to come home!


Well duh Mama! That's the whole point!  :lol:


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

cherper said:


> Dear Fern,
> I love you to pieces!!
> Love, Cheryl





cherper said:


> p.s) come to my house, i will rub your belly 24/7. shhh don't tell mommy though.


Lol...girl she really would be in Heaven for sure!!!!



Waiushaoting said:


> Ok seriously Fern, Jade, & Mimi need to be photographed together. It would be cuteness overload!!


Hey JayR....missed ya' oh yeah, cuteness overload big time



cprcheetah said:


> So cute. She looks so nice & comfy.


She just sees me coming towards her and she instantly rolls on her back for belly rubs lol!!



KittyD said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Thanks Kitty


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

Cute cute cute!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

awww, she is so cute !


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

nawwww to cute  we so need to see more pics of your lot  , im a bit of an Ivy fan haha


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Honey learnt to shake hands.. her reward... A tummy rub!
Fern looks like she is in heaven !


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

She is a little princess! What a doll!!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Awww Fern!! You are just soooo cute! You really do look like you love tummy rubz!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww...............Fern is beautiful and so stinking cute!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Awww, she's such a sweet heart. :love5:


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Aww Fern your so cute!


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

she's adorable...


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

aw fern!!! i love ur little face! hehe such a cute caption it matches really well with her look!  hehe those blankies look comfy womfy! :albino:


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Awww she is sooo sweet. I just love her! The first pic is sooo cute! :lol: We need to see more of little Fern!


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

I love fern she is so cute


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

aww so cute!


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

Pink tummy! Her expression in those photos is fantastic, I love her little open mouth and tongue.


----------

